# Well I sure got a Christmas Surprise *pics included*



## TheBunBarn (Dec 23, 2016)

I have five bunnies... three females I got from a friend and two females I got from a breeder. Well they are all in the same huge cage (that basically takes up my entire heated garage). They were getting a long wonderfully... until the other night I noticed them really fighting. So I removed the two from the breeder (they were the ones causing all the issues). That was Monday night... so Tuesday morning I go in to feed them and what do I find but this.... 

first pic in attachments

BABIES! I was SHOCKED... because I was positive I had all girls. Well obviously I was wrong haha So now... I checked the two from the breeders and yep def one of them is a boy. I just trust the breeder and took her word for it. UGh haha So I could be having anywhere from 2-3 more litters if he caught all of the other females. I am like oh crap how am I going to take care of all of these bunnies and where am I going to put all of them?! But, at the same time I'm really excited.  They will be ready to wean/sell by Easter so hopefully that works out. 

I thought I would make a thread and update everybody on their growth and progress. So definitely keep checking this for pic updates.  

Here they are at two days old.. definitely seven babies in there! 

second pic in attachments

At four days old... (today) starting to get their fur. 

third pic in attachments

fourth pic in attachments

I'm actually surprised that in 4 days there hasn't been another litter. So who knows maybe he only got on of them pregnant or they were all like a week apart. We will see! 

I will keep you up to date on this litter and any more if they come along.  I thought this would be a fun thread! hehe Instead of the crazy cat lady I'm going to be the crazy bunny lady bahahaha

Daddy is on the right (when he was a baby)

fifth pic in attachments

Momma is front left... when she was a baby. 

obviously last pic in attachments 

I am new to the forum.... so how about that for an introduction? lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2016)

The old saying goes, "Trust, but verify". I always check them before they go in with my herd, especially if they come from a shelter.


----------



## Aki (Dec 24, 2016)

It's difficult to sex baby rabbits. The 'it's a female for sure - I never sexed a rabbit wrong' who turned out to be a male happened to me too. I wouldn't have put 5 intact females together anyway, especially in a place where you aren't at all times to stop them if they decide to gut each other. You do realise you're going to have to neuter / spay all of those rabbits and that it's going to cost you about a thousand dollar even if you don't keep the babies, right? Females who are not spayed can fight and have over 80% risks of getting ovarian / uterine cancer.


----------



## Preitler (Dec 31, 2016)

Welcome 
For how long are you bunny owner now?

Well, unspayed femals can get along, but it needs some more monitoring and enough space. In some cases there can indeed be fights leading to sometimes deadly injuries, but it's not as bad as with intact bucks. A lot of humping, and some fur getting nipped is quite normal when establishing their hierachy. It all depends on the individual characters.
I had a trio living together, but one got mobbed and took that to heart, so now I have two duos instead. All my 3 pairs are mother/daughter, always been together, that may contribute to my lack of serious problems, the benefits compared to keeping them seperate outweight these by far.

There is a cancer risk, but it's more likely not that number that gets repeated over and over again, imho that's not the major point about neutering.
Anyway, spaying makes them better pets I guess, some intact does tend to have quite serious mood swings, mine go through their yearly digging fit right now (turning over the vegetable garden  )


When I bought my second doe I was so delighted how well they got along, some weeks later I had a litter of 5 in my kitchen, and I did my share of missexing myself. Now I always get a second opinion, if there is any doubt I make pictures and post them on the Internet.

Anyway, start making plans what to do with the babys soon, and seperate them at 8-10 weeks. And when the boy was with mom when kindling be prepared for another litter, if she is pregnant again you'll need to wean and seperate the kits when she's due - they do not care about a nest of newborns.

Good luck


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jan 1, 2017)

So much cuteness!! I'm overloading on cuteness!!!!
I dreamed last night that Harvey had babies, over 200!!!!, and they were all over the house. 
Happy New Year to you and your brood. Lucky you!!


----------

